
“You Don’t Bring Bad News to the Cult Leader”: Inside the Fall of WeWork - ngcc_hk
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/11/inside-the-fall-of-wework?inline
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21625592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21625592)

